# vomiting pigeon



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

My husband Aias rescued a very puffed-up adult feral pigeon Friday evening. Since he's been here, I've only seen him eat on his own once. He drinks water on his own a leetle bit. We've been putting drops of water (with ACV and Nutrimin) on his beak, but it's hard to even get him to drink those. We checked his throat and didn't see anything white, cheesy, or any obstruction. 

We've been feeding big seeds and corn glistened with olive oil from a pigeon mix that Aias got at a pigeon supply store, about a tablespoon at a time, every 3 hours or so. We've been trying to feel the crop, and after feeding the usual amount, it seemed to me that the crop wasn't very full. So I fed a bunch more seeds. He usually gets very squirmy when he wants to stop eating, and this time, he didn't get too squirmy. But after we stopped feeding him, he started to do some weird movements with his wings and then he threw up a bunch of seeds. He did that 3 times, and ended up regurgitating about 25 seeds. 

Did we overfeed? Or is it something else? Aias plans to take him to the vet tomorrow. This is the most puffed up bird we've had. He is alert, can run around, but doesn't really fly (sometimes flaps though). He does peck and wing-slap, so he's not too too weak. He poops a lot, white with dark green, well-formed for the most part, though they seem a little more watery after he eats.

He had about 7-8 pigeon flies when we first got him, which Aias killed. Aias sprayed his back with a lice/mite spray a little, but was nervous about the spray being toxic. So then we used about a teaspoon of a permethrin powder instead (don't know if there's any difference).

We also gave 1 ml of Benebac gel yesterday, haven't done it yet today. With the vomiting, now I'm not sure what to do. Would it be better to give soft peas and corn (ie thawed frozen ones) than the seeds? How much should we feed? How much water does he need? Help!

Sabina


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I do think he is overfed. Adult pigeons should eat only one tablespoon twice a day. So, every 3 hours is a bit too much.
Reduce the feeding and see what happens.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sabina, the Benebac gel should not cause any harm and probably will help. We have not used the gel, only the powder, but I think it would be the same either way.

For him to be puffed up and not eating, something is wrong. Since Aias is taking him to the vet tomorrow I would just try to keep him comfortable and stress free as best you can for tonight. 

Let us know how things go.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh dear. We really did overfeed. No wonder he got so squirmy. Poor thing. Well no more feeding for today, that is for sure. Aias called the vet yesterday and got an appt for tomorrow at 1pm. So hopefully the pijie makes it till then. 
Wow, 1 tablespoon twice a day, I really had no idea. Someday (soon I hope!!) we'll get things right. 
Thanks so much for the help.
Sabina


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Sabina, 


What are the poops like?


Puffed-up, not-eating, not-drinking, definitely sounds like an ill Pigeon...

And of course, how the heck to determine what 'ill' it is...???


If he is pooping at least 15 - 20 raisen sized ones in 24 hours, then at least his system has been functioning digestion-wise...and if so, he can fast a day or two and be fine, especially as it is not know yet what his illness-malady is...

Is he 'thin' or underweight do you think? Or fairly full and well muscled about the Keel?

Does his Crop seem to be 'gassy' or inflated or sodden at all? Low hanging in any way?

Is he wanting to nap or snooze a lot?

If you offer body temperature Water/electrolytes/as may be, he will be a little more likely to drink than if it is cool or cold...so warm his Bowl-of-Water in a pan of hot water so his water is like 100 degrees, test some on your wrist underside...and of course you sort of gently guide his Beak into the tepid Water, but do so from the front-side and from below his eye level or else he will resent it and pull away.

Might take a few trys, but just move very slowly, and gently grasp is Beak between thumb and index finger tips on the Beak's sides, and gently slowly lower it into the tepid Water that you already have sitting there in front of him...lower his Beak so it is up to his Wattles just about...

And likely he will start making tiny sips, then he might just drink like-a-horse...a small bowl which comes up to his mid chest is better for this than a low one. a Tea Cup is ideal...

Keep him "warm" also, for which 100 degrees is fine, have a heating pad set up so he can lay or stand on it or off of it as he likes...and no drafts from air conditioning or breezes...set him up so the air around him is 'still'...

Maybe your Vet can do a fecal analysis tomorrow and see what shakes with that.


Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

*very sad today*

I am posting quick from work since I know Aias is too sad to do so. The pigeon died this morning. He started to have a little respiratory difficulty last night--he was sitting like a hen, and his tail feathers were going up and down a little. We just hoped he could hold on till he got to the vet. When we woke up this morning, he was worse, and then shortly before I left, he died. He had a very bloody stool (diarrhea) in the night, but strangely, otherwise, his poops were the best we've seen in a pigeon. I don't know how many, but I would say at least 20 a day, and they looked pretty much like the picture of a healthy poop in the sticky--well-formed, dark greenish with white. He actually started drinking more water last night. But like I said, he only ate on his own once that I saw (well heard). But he came to us pretty solid, ie not underweight. So I really have no idea what was wrong with him. We had named him Cuchifrito by the way.

Sigh. I told Aias this morning I didn't think we should take in any more pigeons till we got some training. And maybe were stocked with some medicines. But I'm sure if we come across another in need, of course we'd try to help. I guess we should try to get the training as soon as possible. Terry gave us the email of someone who might be able to help us, so hopefully that works out. 

Sabina


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sabina, I am sorry. You and Aias are going through what Lewis and I do from time to time. For that matter, anyone who rescues ferals goes through this. But you must not give up hope because there will be a pigeon(s) whose life you WILL save. Those 4 pigeons at least were not eaten by predators but died in an environment of care and love.

There is a man on the forum named Fred who doesn't post often but the posts he has made have been full of good information that may help you. I think he went by Fred2344 and possibly Fred130. He lives in New York and rescues many ferals. Look up his threads/posts (I have copied many of them) and see if they don't help you and Aias.

I do believe hands on training will help you but as you know, this forum is full of information too. I refer to this information on a regular basis because I am still learning!  

Thank you both for your loving hearts.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Sabina, 


Thank you for the good try...

Our practices just have to build with experience and time. And even then, it is often not easy at all to know what is wrong with them.

Internal injuries from blunt trauma, illness or combinant illnesses, infections, parasites...poisons...and combinations of all of these, all can create similar apearances or symptoms, yet of course would need differeng regimens or treatments.

Diagnosis is sometimes very difficult, in order to know what meds, what treatments, what deferences to make.

You did well...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you Maggie and Phil for your kind words and encouragement. It is sad for me, but more so for Aias, he really takes these losses to heart. But anyway...thanks again, your words mean a lot. 
Sabina


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry, Sabina. 
I know it is terrible to lose a bird, it happens quite too often to all of us. Unfortunately many times when they come to us it is too late.
You and Aias do so much for those sweeties. They had the best care, love and warmth, it just wasn't meant to be.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about this bird. I know it is very heartwrencing, but don't give up.

Perhaps, if you do happen to come across another needy bird, you should take it the rehabber who cis going to help you with some training, and they can rehab the bird until you learn more and feel more comfortable with the bird. 

That might be another route to go.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I join our other site members to say how sorry I am about the loss of this pigeon. I know you and Aias did your best!

COMFORTING HUGS TO YOU BOTH!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> There is a man on the forum named Fred who doesn't post often but the posts he has made have been full of good information that may help you. I think he went by Fred2344 and possibly Fred130. He lives in New York and rescues many ferals. Look up his threads/posts (I have copied many of them) and see if they don't help you and Aias.
> .


Sabina,

Sorry for your loss....at least you are trying,

I'm pretty sure the following is one of the threads Maggie was talking about...it full of information that you may find helpful.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=4654

Good luck with future rescues.

Linda


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you Reti and Treesa. We always appreciate your hugs Mr Squeaks! Linda, that thread is incredibly informative. I think I may go into work sleep-deprived tomorrow, I'm afraid I won't be able to tear myself away from it. 

Again, everyone's kind words mean a lot to us. And help to build back our confidence. Well mine anyway. I really didn't think I could keep going with this...but apparently Aias has other ideas. See the Feral Pigeons discussion to find out more about the newest guest here! What a relief to not post under Emergency for once!!

Sabina


----------

